
Why Twitter Is Still Dying - skhatri11
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/10-reasons-why-twitter-still-dying-saleem-s-khatri
======
Someone1234
A linkedIn post about Twitter dying? Uhh the irony.

~~~
skhatri11
I can send you the Twitter link too :)

------
nikolay
Because 140...

